# can't install Age of Empires 3 on windows 7



## 04252sk (Jan 15, 2012)

I tried to install my AOE III on my windows 7 laptop but everytime it stops on the second disc at 
C:\...\Age of Empires 3 III\sound\cinematics\13B\Music.mp3
plssssssssssss help


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello 04252sk and welcome to TSF artytime:

It would help us if you could answer the following questions:

Does the installation fail? If so, is there an error code? Or does it just freeze/hang on that file?
Are there any scratches on the discs? 

Tom


----------



## 04252sk (Jan 15, 2012)

it just stucks on the same file every installation i tried with the aoe iii, and there are some small scratches on the disc so what should i do


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to copy the files from the CDs/DVDs to your Hard Disk
if some files did not copy your CD is scratched and some sectors are unreadable
if you have another DVD Drive, you can try it


----------



## 04252sk (Jan 15, 2012)

i will try
thanks for the help

ok then i tried to copy the files that is on the aoe iii disc 2 and it just stucks 3/4 the way just like it stuck on the installation


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

this means that the DVD Drive is unable to fully read the CD
you can try the CD on another CD/DVD Drive and see what happens
if the same thing happens, your CD is dead...


----------



## 04252sk (Jan 15, 2012)

don't worry 
I fixed the promblem
I downloaded AOE III disc 2 then burn the files on a new disc and installed age of empires 3


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

downloading a pirated game won't fix your issues
buy the game it's cheap on amazon


----------

